# Hydrogen Generators



## HydroCoach (Oct 1, 2013)

Has anybody heard of or know about the Hydro Dynamo? It is designed for Diesel engines. Read a testimonial that a Allure Country Coach got 12+ MPG. :applause:


----------



## LEN (Oct 1, 2013)

Yup same crap thats been around for years started with gas motors and gets a 100 miles to the gallon, hell my CAT gets 40 mpg now why do I need more. MPG & HP & torgue depend on heat generated by a fuel burning a mouse farting in a diesel motor(gas) isn't going to do diddly.

LEN


----------



## erniee (Oct 1, 2013)

you said a mouthful, Len


----------



## HydroCoach (Oct 1, 2013)

Len, Thanks for your input. I had an older model and it did me right. Only 20% increase. I am looking for more, anybody?? Want more than a mouse farting, keep laughing and have some fun.. Thanks


----------

